# rough morning.



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

spent two hours working a pair of gobblers. hung up, moved, hung up, moved, and so on. finally worked them in to a grove of saplings, shot and killed one of the saplings. both were really big birds. after two hours of trying, i should have waited five more minutes.........groan......well, at least i know where they live. btw, they walked away, did not run or fly. tried calling them back, to no avail. will try again next week.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

are you in ashtabula co? Iam about 10 min`s east of Jefferson.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

live in trumbull county, soon to be mahoning county, but i fish and hunt in the pymatuning area. hope to retire up there someday.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

You call that a rough morning?? I went out Sat. and Sun. and couldn't find a bird that would gobble. Couldn't get a gobble on the roost or later in the morning. Except one on property I didn't have permission to hunt.  

Too bad on the miss. Maybe next time he won't jump behind the tree when you shoot.  I hate when they do that.

Keep on 'em.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

went back in monday morning. took less than an hour to get two to gobble and one to come in. he went home with me. little under 20 pounds, 9.5 inch beard. not the two big boys i saw last week, but i am happy. he was just a little under the weight of the bird i took opening morning although his beard was a bit bigger. time to start fishing.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

congratulations! on the birds and the sapling


----------

